# Jamie Oliver's Food Education in Schools (petition)



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

This is slightly 'off topic' but as all of us on this board have lo's, it definitely has relevance here.
Some of you may have already seen/signed it, but I just thought I'd do my bit and post the link 
It speaks for itself, so here you go..........

http://www.change.org/p/jamie-oliver-needs-your-help-fighting-for-food-education-foodrevolutionday

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Anj x x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks  hun  I've  signed.  I  have  to also say I  wish more  of his ideas were put into school  dinners.  The menus  aren't  as healthy  as I'd  hope for. Jamie has it right  on this xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes I agree, I suppose it's baby steps though, and like everything else, will take time 
When I think back to the stodge we used to have for school dinners it's come a way since then (but then I'm ancient ).
I have to say I used to like them though 

Food education is such a great idea and so simple, it could make a huge difference to generations to come if implemented  

Anj x


----------

